# Autosleeper gutter



## Tarbet (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi, I need a little help please. I have removed the gutter from my 1997 boxer symphony, the timber support inside is rotten, so I have made a new one with treated timber. how does it fixt back to make a seal, is there a seal i can purchase, or is it mastic ?, any advise would be welcome, thanks 
Regards Andy PS just of to work so i will pick up replies this evening


----------

